# How to clear DTC memory?



## Savani Racing (Feb 26, 2007)

I having been having loads of problems trying to diagnose an issue with my VR6. I have finally gotten down to the below three codes after starting with twice as many. 
I am trying to find out how to clear the DTC memory when you get a code that says "check DTC memory".
Does anyone know how to clear this? Is it the same as clearing all DTCs? I have listed my codes below. If any one has any helpful info please post.

_Quote »_
VCDS Version: Release 805.1
Data version: 20081017
Tuesday,24,March,2009,13:47:25:07850
Chassis Type: 1J - VW Golf/Bora IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

VIN: Mileage: 111040km/68997miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No: 022 906 032 CS
Component: MOTRONIC ME7.1.1G 0004 
Coding: 00032
Shop #: WSC 78648 
9BWPH61J224075415 VWZ7Z0B5062827
1 Fault Found:
16487 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Signal too High 
P0103 - 35-00 - - 
Readiness: 0010 1101
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ESP-F.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 G
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0101 
Coding: 0019970
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3Bx-907-044.lbl
Part No: 3B1 907 044 C
Component: CLIMATRONIC C 2.0.0 
Coding: 01000
Shop #: WSC 00000 
1 Fault Found:
00281 - Vehicle Speed Sensor (G68) 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: How to clear DTC memory? (Savani Racing)*

Fix the code in the engine (i.e. check/replace MAF) and once thats done the code in the transmission will be clearable as well.


----------



## Savani Racing (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: How to clear DTC memory? (Theresias)*

I was not sure if there was a brake code stored as well. I had a code for the brake pressure sensor and it went away and has not come back for a few days. I thought that there may have been a way to see what code are stored.
I also thoroughly cleaned the MAF and intake today but it still did not clear the code. 
If it is a bad MAF, how does correcting that issue fix the vehicle speed sensor code?
I'm pretty new to VAG-COM so any info helps. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

